# Lateinischer Name vom Koi



## Cheery (8. Dez. 2010)

ich hab ne eigentlich doofe Frage, aba wie heißt der Koi mit lateinischem Namen????


----------



## karsten. (8. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Lateinischer Name vom Koi*

Cyprinus carpio koi


----------



## michag (8. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Lateinischer Name vom Koi*

Hallo und bitte,

Cyprinus carpio


----------



## Cheery (8. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Lateinischer Name vom Koi*

cool danke


----------



## drwr (8. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Lateinischer Name vom Koi*

Hallo,

endlich hat man einen Anknüpfungspunkt wenn man auf einer Party einen Lateiner trifft.

Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (9. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Lateinischer Name vom Koi*

Hi Wolfgang,

von dem was bei einem so im Garten wächst oder an Fischen rumschwimmt sollte man auch schon den lateinen Namen kennen.

MfG Frank


----------



## Wuzzel (9. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Lateinischer Name vom Koi*

Ja natürlich, das ist unerlässlich und natürlich auch von allem, was man so kocht, isst und trinkt. 

Wuzzel


----------



## Limnos (9. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Lateinischer Name vom Koi*

Hi

Es ist immer von den "lateinischen" Namen die Rede. Das trifft eigentlich für die wenigsten Tiere zu, nämlich für die, die auch schon die Römer kannten,und für die sie sich interessierten, weil sie entweder Haus- Jagd- oder sonst wie auffällige Tiere waren. Besser wäre "latinisiert".  Zwar ist carpio wirklich Latein, aber Cyprinus ist griechischen Ursprungs (kyprinos) und hängt mit der Insel Zypern (weiß der Geier, warum) zusammen. Die Griechen, vor allem Aristoteles, waren bessere Biologen und Naturwissenschaftler als die Römer, und so haben diese meist den griechischen Namen für ein Tier oder eine Pflanze übernommen und ihn nur ein bisschen umgemodelt. 

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Klausile (10. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Lateinischer Name vom Koi*

Hi,

also nennen wir es doch einfach den wissenschaftlichen Namen.
Bei der Aquaristik geht so gut wie garnichts ohne die wissenschaftliche Bezeichung der Tiere, da die deutschen namen oft sehr ungenau sind.
Bei einigen Gruppen werden sogar Nummern vergeben, z.B. bei den L-Welsen
Bei den Koi werden sie ja auch genauer nach Varietät in japanisch bezeichnet - so weis dann jeder, der sich damit auskennt, genau worum es geht.
Für aussenstehende klingt das oft komisch und abgehoben, aber wenn man sich damit beschäftigt macht eine genau Bezeichnung doch vieles einfacher.

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Annett (10. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Lateinischer Name vom Koi*

Hallo.

Der Lateinische Name für Koi dürfte ja mittlerweile geklärt sein.

Ich hatte zu der allgemeinen Diskussion aber noch einen Beitrag von unserem Werner (Nymphaion) im Gedächtnis:
http://www.nymphaion.de/xtc/shop_co...ische-Namen/XTCsid/srgktdfdieigknj17mk4brj0k6

Solange man sich nur im Bereich der Teichfische bewegt, dürften die deutschsprachigen Namen zumeist ausreichend genau sein (von lokalen Besonderheiten einmal abgesehen). Jedoch wird es schon bei den Teichpflanzen schwieriger...


----------



## Limnos (13. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Lateinischer Name vom Koi*

Hi

Ich finde den Artikel über botanische Namen sehr interessant und informativ. Aber es ist ein kleiner Fehler darin: Zitat:_"Primula veris zusammen aus: ‚Primula’ = ‚Schlüsselblume’ – und ‚veris’ = ‚wahr, echt". _
"Primula veris" heißt nicht "wahre, echte Primel" sondern "die (kleine) Erste - von Primus der Erste -  des Frühling". Veris ist der zweite Fall von "ver = der Frühling". Sonst müsste sie auch Primula vera, so wie `__ Aloe vera´ heißen. 

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------

